# Mount Snow 11-26-2016



## Bostonian (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay, I figure this will be my first day of the season!  With new skis and boots, I am dying to break in the near gear.  Who is up for meeting up for a beer a few runs?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone going to founders day 12/12?


----------

